# 94 altima speedometer and odometer



## southernlatino104 (Jul 2, 2006)

after I had my altima taken to the shop for a smog test, the very next day my speedometer and odometer stopped working. also my brakelights wouldn't turn off. I had to pull the fuse so it wouldn't drain my battery. need help. don't know whats going on.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for the brake lights, check behind the brake pedal arm where it disappears under the dash. there should be a switch there. make sure the switch is opening and closing. if you need a new one, its called, "brake light switch." for the speedo and tach, check all the connections that you can get to under the dash, im wondering if they messed with something. kind of suspect that that many things went wrong so soon after being there.


----------

